# Sheol and Hades



## Toasty (Jul 6, 2014)

What are Sheol and Hades? I was wondering because they are many references to Sheol and Hades in the Bible. For example, Psalm 88:3 says, "For my soul is full of troubles, and my life draws near to Sheol." Also, Revelation 20:14 says, "Then death and Hades were thrown into the lake of fire. This is the second death, the lake of fire."


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 6, 2014)

These words are usually explained as being descriptive of "the grave," but that answer has never seemed satisfactory to me.

In my understanding, they are not spacial terms denoting a literal place where the dead go; but metaphoric descriptions of death which emphasize the mystery of the state of the dead.

Both the righteous and the unrighteous enter Sheol/Hades; as such, I don't think the terms always refer to "hell," as we normally understand it.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 6, 2014)

W.G.T.Shedd in his "The Doctrine of Endless Punishment" looks closely at these terms.

It is clear from the immediate context in which these words are used whether merely the death of the body is being referred to, or whether eternal death is (also) being referred to.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Henry,
I would commend the following lecture by Rev. David Silversides to your hearing: "What the Bible Means by 'Hell'"

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------

